# 2012 Polaris Ranger 500 for sale



## GoBlueGuy (Sep 18, 2003)

2012 Polaris Ranger 500 efi 4X4 for sale:
This ranger has only 95 miles on it and is in perfect condition. The unit has an after market top and windshield that was installed after purchase. It also has a Warn Winch with remote. These after market additions were a cost of $1800.00. It has been stored in a heated garage and has been barely used. I am asking $7500.00 but I will listen to all reasonable offers. Please contact me at 517-304-0400.


----------



## GoBlueGuy (Sep 18, 2003)

This Polaris Ranger is sold.


----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

Dang wish I would have seen this a week ago... :rant:


----------

